# Mac Pro 2019 power consumption



## yellow_lupine (Jun 1, 2020)

Hello,

is there anyone who is using a 2019 Mac Pro for music production?
I am interested into buying one of those, can you please measure the power consumption you get while using it?
You can use whatever your prefer: watt-meter, iStat, Intel Power Gadget...
The configuration I'm interested in is 16-core CPU, 192GB RAM, 2TB SSD and AMD 580X

Thanks


----------



## plasticart (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm curious as well, since I have no idea if my current 1300VA UPS would be enough for it, so Bump!


----------



## yellow_lupine (Jun 10, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 27, 2020)

Why not just call Apple? They'll find the answer if they don't know.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 27, 2020)

Or better yet:






Mac Pro: Power consumption and thermal output (BTU/h) information


Learn about the power consumption and thermal output of Mac Pro computers.



support.apple.com





Oy gevalt!


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 28, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Or better yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Nick Batzdorf 
Wow! Great find 
This is a great bit of information,thanks


----------

